# Minn-Kota Circuit Breaker



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Minn-Kota suggest or requires a 40 dollar, 60 amp circuit breaker to use in line with a 12 volt battery and their trolling motors...

I never have, I run the motor straight from the battery. 

Anybody here use 'em on their toons or boats ?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I have always run mine straight from the battery but mine is old I think a 70's model.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

60 amp is a huge circuit breaker. There is no way a well operating trolling motor would ever pull anything near that.

If you are concerned about it, put a decent size inline fuse in. Probably something in the 20 amp range would be plenty.

Worst thing that happens if you run it straight is that you burn up the motor. But, something like that is pretty unlikely I think.


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes, and its only been tripped once. I was fishing for smallies working the edges and ran through a big ratts nest of fishing line, it had wound up so tight the motor couldn't spin. I took the prop off and cut the line away and was good to go. That was about 6 years ago and thats the only time that has happened to me.


----------



## JigginJus10 (Oct 9, 2010)

Saved me $40 THANKS


----------

